# Thomas Tompion is 3K!



## The Scrivener

Dear TT,

What an achievement in such a short space of time! My sincere congratulations to you on 

*3 0 0 0 POSTS !*
*OF*
* EXCELLENT QUALITY*​ 
For you​ 
Scriv.​


----------



## EmilyD

Many Happy Returns of the K   

Three cheers for TT (two t's!)

With gratitude,
_
Nomi

_P.S.  You don't look a day over 1K.


----------



## panjandrum

Congratulations, Thomas, on 3K of helpful, challenging, honest, friendly, humorous posts - oozing integrity from every pore.


----------



## Trisia

Dear *TT*,

You already know I love your posts, so I won't bother going into details 

You're truly a pleasure to read, and I've learnt a great deal from you - not just English, but also that there are people out there who are exactly what Panj said (see, I'm plagiarizing ).
You've made my forum experience brighter and for that I thank you and I truly hope you'll have many more wonderful posts. 

Blessings and well-wishes,
Trisia


----------



## quietdandelion

Congratulations and thanks again, TT.
It seems to me that I just congratulated you on your 2K yesterday. And I woke up to find you've already reached 3K. You're as fast as an arrow, but above all, your post are of highest quality and most helpful.
Tons of folks benefit from your posts.

I really appreciate your help and kindness.
Keep up being kind and helpful, and we love you forever.


QD


----------



## cheshire

There's no difficulty that can't be solved by TT.
Mt. Everest is easy to climb with the help of TT.
Mariana Trench is one foot deep with TT.
Moon is within the reach with TT.


----------



## Arrius

*I have always been greatly impressed by your depth and range of knowledge, as also by your shrewd judgment*. *Well done!*


----------



## Harry Batt

I was in a  forum last week where "hearty congratulations" was  cited as never used by English speakers.  Therefore TT, in case that post was correct,  these  are my most sincere and from heart congratutions.


----------



## nichec

My darling *TT*:

You are what a gentleman should be: wise, knowledgeable, fair, kind, honest, and interesting (plus "sometimes mean", "crazy for cricket",.....and so on )

You are the man of my dream (without the age and the family, that is )

Every thread I share with you on EO is an honor, a joy, and a life long lesson 

And for that, I salute you 

*Happy 3K for my dear English gentleman in France! *


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I would stay sober (*) : thanks! 

 (*) Yep ! I even didn't swallow a drop of this wonderful Bordenave Jurançon beverage yet...  today!


----------



## dn88

*I always relish discussions with you, TT, each of your posts is a bottomless source of knowledge for every WR forero. My congratulations, and thank you for that.

Truly impressed,

 dn88
*


----------



## AngelEyes

*Thomas Tompion*

*Congratulations to a true English gentleman.*
*I enjoy learning from you in every one of your posts.*


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Suehil

Congratulations, clockmaker!  It's always a pleasure to read your posts!
Keep up the good work!
Sue


----------



## Thomas Tompion

You are all very kind.  It's a constant pleasure to be in touch with you, to learn from you and to discuss things with you.


----------



## tepatria

Congratulations TT!!! I can hardly say anything new. I'm blown away by your wealth of knowledge!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

So glad you take time off from cricket to help us.  

Warm thanks for all you bring to the forums.


----------



## Eva Maria

Dear Thomas,

Another 1.000? Already? 

I congratulate me for having the pleasure to read you, those always interesting posts of yours! (not all the 3.000, but almost!)

Kisses from the Mediterranean (the Roman Tarraco, to be precise)! 

Eva Maria


----------



## Macunaíma

It's been 362 posts from you already since this thread was opened! Looks like I'm a little late, but I can't miss out on the chance to thank you for the generous help you've been giving us on the EO Forum. 

Muito obrigado, Thomas.


----------



## Moon Palace

I may arrive quite late on that one, but it would be very ungrateful not to thank you Thomas for all the help you have provided. 
Congratulations for posts that are crystal-clear and food for worthy thought. 
Here, from Moon .


----------

